# Post your Dash Cam Videos Here!



## 480sparky




----------



## greg24k

Car video boring to watch it's like being on the road :laughing: 

Put some exciting cam videos at least its entertaining :thumbsup:

Check this guy he is nuts driving a bike in traffic






Or this guy in the mountains on his bike


----------



## heavy_d

480 you post the most mild stuff. The guy passed three cars (very safely by the looks of it)... so what


----------



## 480sparky

heavy_d said:


> 480 you post the most mild stuff. The guy passed three cars (very safely by the looks of it)... so what





greg24k said:


> Car video boring to watch it's like being on the road :laughing:
> 
> Put some exciting cam videos at least its entertaining :thumbsup:
> 
> Check this guy he is nuts driving a bike in traffic
> 
> Or this guy in the mountains on his bike


You're more than free to post YOUR OWN 'exciting' videos. Not someone else's. YOURS.

That said, if you don't like this thread:
*STOP READING IT!
*

Or is that too hard to do?*
*


----------



## TNTRenovate

I'm looking the thread. Ignore the nay sayers. They've got nothing better to do.


----------



## heavy_d

I did post my own video. It was exhilarating compared to yours! Hahaha


----------



## TNTRenovate

Why do we have to compare?


----------



## 480sparky

I didn't realize this was supposed to be a contest.

If you want it to be, go right ahead. 










Maybe you need it to be.


----------



## heavy_d

If it's not a contest why is there a referee?


----------



## Pearce Services

What brand do you have? is it web based? or do you record on the unit?


----------



## 480sparky

heavy_d said:


> If it's not a contest why is there a referee?


I dunno. Ask yourself why you appointed yourself the thread referee.


----------



## heavy_d

Is this not an open forum? Am I not allowed to express feedback? If you don't want commentary on your videos, why not upload them to a file hosting site where no one can see them?


----------



## 480sparky

heavy_d said:


> Is this not an open forum? Am I not allowed to express feedback? If you don't want commentary on your videos, why not upload them to a file hosting site where no one can see them?


Why did you appoint yourself as referee?


----------



## greg24k

480sparky said:


> You're more than free to post YOUR OWN 'exciting' videos. Not someone else's. YOURS.
> 
> That said, if you don't like this thread:
> *STOP READING IT!
> *
> 
> Or is that too hard to do?*
> *


Couldn't see what you said could you increase the font. It looks like you drive the same way you type :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k

heavy_d said:


> 480 you post the most mild stuff. The guy passed three cars (very safely by the looks of it)... so what


He is from Iowa there is no cars on the road... Passing like this is a big excitement down there, in CA they shoot you, on the east coast, driving instructors tech you to pass like that when you have slow drivers :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

heavy_d said:


> Is this not an open forum? Am I not allowed to express feedback? If you don't want commentary on your videos, why not upload them to a file hosting site where no one can see them?


Isn't there direction and purpose of threads?

I also don't think what you are doing is commentary. Just being a prick for the sake of being a prick.


----------



## heavy_d

TNTSERVICES said:


> Isn't there direction and purpose of threads?
> 
> I also don't think what you are doing is commentary. Just being a prick for the sake of being a prick.


A prick can always spot another prick? Never bull**** a bull****ter? We can go back and forth like all your other threads for ages and pick at each other like girls but I don't want to. His dashcam videos are boring AF. 

I'm posting a freaking awesome quadcopter video in the drone thread if anyone is interested. It's gonna blow your minds.


----------



## 480sparky

heavy_d said:


> A prick can always spot another prick? Never bull**** a bull****ter? We can go back and forth like all your other threads for ages and pick at each other like girls but I don't want to. His dashcam videos are boring AF.
> 
> I'm posting a freaking awesome quadcopter video in the drone thread if anyone is interested. It's gonna blow your minds.



What caliber of gun is being held to your head forcing you to watch them?

If you don't like them, then don't freaking watch them. As I've stated before, is that too hard for you to figure out?


----------



## TNTRenovate

heavy_d said:


> A prick can always spot another prick? Never bull**** a bull****ter? We can go back and forth like all your other threads for ages and pick at each other like girls but I don't want to. His dashcam videos are boring AF.
> 
> I'm posting a freaking awesome quadcopter video in the drone thread if anyone is interested. It's gonna blow your minds.


If you didn't want to then you wouldn't have replied. At least when I am a prick it's for good reason and not to just be a prick. The thread wasn't started to entertain you so move along troll.


----------



## Tom Struble

...


----------



## MattK

Sparky... Kevin asked you a legit question, I'd like to know as well. Your video seems clear and crisp. Does it mount to the dash or inside of roof? What brand is it?


----------



## 480sparky

MattK said:


> Sparky... Kevin asked you a legit question, I'd like to know as well. Your video seems clear and crisp. Does it mount to the dash or inside of roof? What brand is it?


They're mounted under the rear-view mirror. They're SpyTec model G1W-C.


----------



## Pearce Services

480sparky said:


> They're mounted under the rear-view mirror. They're SpyTec model G1W-C.


How long does it record before Looping with the SD card installed?

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky

Pearce Services said:


> How long does it record before Looping with the SD card installed?
> 
> Thanks


About 3½ hours with a 16g card.


----------



## 480sparky

Another boring dash-cam video that (someone who shall remain nameless) will probably make some snarky remark about since he's not smart enough to not watch it:






I hollered out the window at him and scared the living crap out of him. He almost crashed, then turned around and said "F#(k you!!!"


----------



## heavy_d

Just a couple idiots at a 4 way stop after leaving Home Shmepot.


----------



## heavy_d

480sparky said:


> I hollered out the window at him and scared the living crap out of him. He almost crashed, then turned around and said "F#(k you!!!"


Now that's funny!


----------



## NYgutterguy

Not my video haven't bought one yet but this happened near me today on a bridge and closed down the road for hours 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky

NYgutterguy said:


> Not my video haven't bought one yet but this happened near me today on a bridge and closed down the road for hours
> http://youtu.be/4n9IUdPXOH8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A classic "Wheel fell off!!!!!!" :whistling

I love the live, real-time radio announcement. "Problem" as the truck starts to veer, and "left lane is closed" as the axle and tires roll by.:laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy

480sparky said:


> A classic "Wheel fell off!!!!!!" :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> I love the live, real-time radio announcement. "Problem" as the truck starts to veer, and "left lane is closed" as the axle and tires roll by.:laughing:




Was carrying scrap metal too. What a mess lol


----------



## 480sparky

NYgutterguy said:


> Was carrying scrap metal too. What a mess lol


Load yer truck up! You'll get at least a c-note at the scrap yard!!!! :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Somebuddy was texting, drinking, or otherwise not paying attention.

And the front of his truck shows it.


----------



## GregB

480sparky said:


> Another boring dash-cam video that (someone who shall remain nameless) will probably make some snarky remark about since he's not smart enough to not watch it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hollered out the window at him and scared the living crap out of him. He almost crashed, then turned around and said "F#(k you!!!"


What he was doing was completely legal here. Is there something wrong with that where you are?


----------



## TNTRenovate

GregB said:


> What he was doing was completely legal here. Is there something wrong with that where you are?


Actually cyclists have to obey all traffic signs and signals. The only time they are allowed to not obey them is when they are not big enough to trigger a green light. The cyclist didn't obey the stop sign for one.

My SIL hit a cyclist when he blew threw a stop sign. The cop said he's lucky that she doesn't sue him for the damage to her van. He wanted her arrested. It took 15 minutes for the cop to get it through his thick skull that he blew the stop sign and caused the accident.


----------



## 480sparky

GregB said:


> What he was doing was completely legal here. Is there something wrong with that where you are?


Running stop signs and lane splitting are not legal here.


----------



## GregB

I wondered if he stopped at the stop sign. On my screen, it looked like the tiny image stopped. I assumed that he was objecting to the cyclist and the car being side by side in the lane which is legal in CA. 
Actually cyclist have almost exactly the same rights as cars and if a cyclist wants to drive in the lane it is just like a car. Most cyclist ride toward the right so faster cars can pass but if you are going the same speed as cars then acting just like a car is completely legal. 

Sometimes it does seem like cyclist and motorcyclists think they are above the law but then the same can be said of some car drivers also.

Lane Splitting is legal in CA and should be the same everywhere just like a right turn after stop. HOWEVER, many motorcyclist don't understand the rules. Like on a freeway, you can split between the #1 and #2 lane, which is mostly the space between the car pool lane and the fast lane. As a serious motorcyclist and former serious cyclist, it does amaze me how may idiots do unbelievably stupid things on both.


----------



## TNTRenovate

GregB said:


> I wondered if he stopped at the stop sign. On my screen, it looked like the tiny image stopped. I assumed that he was objecting to the cyclist and the car being side by side in the lane which is legal in CA.
> Actually cyclist have almost exactly the same rights as cars and if a cyclist wants to drive in the lane it is just like a car. Most cyclist ride toward the right so faster cars can pass but if you are going the same speed as cars then acting just like a car is completely legal.
> 
> Sometimes it does seem like cyclist and motorcyclists think they are above the law but then the same can be said of some car drivers also.


He's in Iowa, do you commonly apply California law to other states?


----------



## heavy_d

Here's a fun one.





The red car held on his horn until he was passed the truck. Obnoxious much?


----------



## heavy_d

He blew the stop sign where I was about to turn. Good thing I wasn't 3 seconds earlier eh!?





I also realize I say the exact same thing every time someone does something stupid - "Holy F***"


----------



## 480sparky

Today's Darwin Award Nominee:


----------



## 480sparky

This brought on a little chuckle when I saw it: (watch in 1080 and full screen!)


----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## Calidecks

GregB said:


> What he was doing was completely legal here. Is there something wrong with that where you are?


If you're from Cali blowing through a stop sign is not legal for any vehicle, whether it's a bicycle or motor vehicle.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> If you're from Cali blowing through a stop sign is not legal for any vehicle, whether it's a bicycle or motor vehicle.


Same here. Cyclists have to obey all traffic signs. The only exception is stop lights when they have fully stopped. Just because they are not big enough to trip the light.


----------



## heavy_d

Saw this about half an hour ago.. Car flipped on it's side in a 50 km/h zone. How the F do people manage to do this??


----------



## Leo G

Just because the sign says 50km/h doesn't mean that's what they were doing.


----------



## MarkJames

Yes, cyclists have to obey all rules. Still, I wave them through if they're cruising and everything is clear otherwise.

My problem is the clueless type who rides up on my right side when I'm about to make a right turn. A frequent thing around here.


----------



## heavy_d

Leo G said:


> Just because the sign says 50km/h doesn't mean that's what they were doing.


Sure, but you'd have to be driving like quite an animal to flip a car no? I'd blame it on south Oshawa but I don't think those crackheads can afford cars, unless they stole it.


----------



## Leo G

heavy_d said:


> Sure, but you'd have to be driving like quite an animal to flip a car no? I'd blame it on south Oshawa but I don't think those crackheads can afford cars, unless they stole it.


What if a steering element broke. Both wheels went free and probably in opposite directions. Who knows what the reaction might be.

Or they could just be idiots.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## MarkJames

480sparky said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFDYQq6aX1U


And everyone drives on by....amazing.


----------



## tedanderson

MarkJames said:


> And everyone drives on by....amazing.


Because ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## heavy_d

480sparky said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e-d-PSS3ZU


That was so graceful like it was planned!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Leo G

Didn't want you to run over the tree shadow.


----------



## 480sparky

Leo G said:


> Didn't want you to run over the tree shadow.


Would that be a misdemeanor or a felony?


----------



## Leo G

Felony shadow abuse.


----------



## 480sparky

First Degree Shadowslaughter?


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## TNTRenovate

Frank Castle said:


> Why the horn? That's not even a close call where I'm from.
> No need to fire until you see the fear in their eyes and you get a little paint on your giant chrome crash bar.:laughing:


Dash cams make object appear further apart than they are. That really was a lot closer than it looked.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Frank Castle said:


> Why the horn? That's not even a close call where I'm from.
> No need to fire until you see the fear in their eyes and you get a little paint on your giant chrome crash bar.:laughing:


Over we don't even use the horn unless we want to get messed up!:whistling


----------



## 480sparky

Frank Castle said:


> Why the horn? That's not even a close call where I'm from....


"No need to fire"? I ain't hunting deer here. I see someone who appears to be pulling out on a red light without a legal right-of-way. Whether it's close in your opinion or not isn't relevant. It's MY life on the line. Try Googling _Defensive Driving_.

What you don't see is him/her pulling out behind me.



Frank Castle said:


> .....No need to fire until you see the fear in their eyes and you get a little paint on your giant chrome crash bar.:laughing:


Because it's obvious the drivers EYES are not aware of my presence. But eyes are not omni-directional like EARS are.

Besides, in case you didn't notice..... it's NIGHT. Unless you think I'm toolin' home wearing Gen 4 IR goggles, I can't see their peepers.


----------



## Frank Castle

TNTSERVICES said:


> Dash cams make object appear further apart than they are. That really was a lot closer than it looked.


You are correct. Cameras can be deceiving. 



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Over we don't even use the horn unless we want to get messed up!:whistling


:laughing:



480sparky said:


> "No need to fire"? I ain't hunting deer here. I see someone who appears to be pulling out on a red light without a legal right-of-way. Whether it's close in your opinion or not isn't relevant. It's MY life on the line. Try Googling _Defensive Driving_.
> 
> What you don't see is him/her pulling out behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's obvious the drivers EYES are not aware of my presence. But eyes are not omni-directional like EARS are.
> 
> Besides, in case you didn't notice..... it's NIGHT. Unless you think I'm toolin' home wearing Gen 4 IR goggles, I can't see their peepers.


Relax. I wasn't there. So, I don't know what it was like.
I was just bustin' yer balls. You saw the laughing emo-gee right?


----------



## 480sparky

Stopped by the grocery store on the way home this morning:


----------



## Robie

Apparently so...


----------



## Leo G

It's sad that I know that parking lot. You've shown it several times.


----------



## 480sparky

Leo G said:


> It's sad that I know that parking lot. You've shown it several times.


Actually, you don't. This is the first time I've posted it.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky

Two-Fer Friday!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Leo G

And you've never been lost before?


----------



## 480sparky

Leo G said:


> And you've never been lost before?


I'm _here_, ain't I? :whistling


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Not a lot of exciting things in your life huh?


----------



## 480sparky

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Not a lot of exciting things in your life huh?


Would _this_ be exciting enough for you?


----------



## Leo G

Looks like they tried to continue on their way on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## 480sparky

Leo G said:


> Looks like they tried to continue on their way on the wrong side of the road.


Yep. She just got in the left turn lane, went around me and the truck behind me, and kept toolin' along down the wrong side.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

480sparky said:


> Would _this_ be exciting enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/wIlQ-JGKdpY


I'm not gonna go all the way back through your thread but it's probably the only video you've shared that's worth taking the time to post... :jester:

Happened to me earlier this year, I helped the old lady turn her car around and continued on my way to church.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm not gonna go all the way back through your thread but it's probably the only video you've shared that's worth taking the time to post... :jester:
> 
> Happened to me earlier this year, I helped the old lady turn her car around and continued on my way to church.


It happens a lot here because we have so many one way streets. The tourist just don't know. In fact even the locals can be caught going the wrong way down a small street :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm not gonna go all the way back through your thread but it's probably the only video you've shared that's worth taking the time to post... :jester:
> 
> Happened to me earlier this year, I helped the old lady turn her car around and continued on my way to church.


I whole-heartedly apologize for my utter failure to entertain YOU.

Try this instead.


----------



## cwatbay

*Honeybucket truck encounter*

Adult language is used in this video. The squealing noise preceding the expletives are the tires on my motorcycle coming to a fast stop.


----------



## 91782

cwatbay said:


> Adult language is used in this video. The squealing noise preceding the expletives are the tires on my motorcycle coming to a fast stop.


When oh chit has a special meaning...


----------



## 480sparky

Warning: The following clip represents an actual event as it actually happened. There are no special effects added. Chuck Norris, Arnold Schwarzenegger and Jean Claude Van Dam *DO NOT* appear in this video. Nor are there any hot, well-proportioned and scantily-clad chicks. No gunfire. No armored car spilling millions of dollars in cash on the street. No artillery shelling. No hunter taking down a 28-point buck. Any voice you here is NOT James Earl Jones. There are no speeding cars, airplane crashes, school buses careening off cliffs, little girls clinging to a helicopter's skid...............


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I had to watch it to confirm the above. Everything he said is true, it's pretty much boring... :whistling


----------



## 480sparky

Glad you enjoyed it. :clap:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

480sparky said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. :clap:


Not sure why I do, but in a weird way I do...


----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## Windycity

TNTSERVICES said:


> https://youtu.be/jTuzOEIq-2g




It’s even better when you pull up next to them and they’re talking on their freaking phone or texting...

Especially because I received a $125 ticket for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky

File a complaint. They'll investigate, then 'punish' the officer by promoting him to a desk job and giving him a raise in pay.

But at least he'll be off the street! :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Is this what bus drivers are doing now out on rural roads?


----------



## hdavis

I see them block both lanes in town as well.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

hdavis said:


> I see them block both lanes in town as well.


They should start that over here,,


----------



## hangit

480sparky said:


> Is this what bus drivers are doing now out on rural roads?
> 
> https://youtu.be/SRY7_Ek-HWc


they're bad here. going thru red lights all the time.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Tinstaafl

Cool. Video evidence of the dashcam owner breaking the law.


----------



## 480sparky

Tinstaafl said:


> Cool. Video evidence of the dashcam owner breaking the law.


Maybe in the People's Republic of Pennsylvania........ but not here.


----------



## Inner10

480sparky said:


> Maybe in the People's Republic of Pennsylvania........ but not here.


You crossed a solid white line...that's a no go here.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I gotta ask if you're trying to get some place why are you in the slow lane. The guy was having problems,, you leaning on your horn wasn't helping at all.


----------



## Leo G

Technically that is the travel lane. The others are for passing only. All vehicles should be traveling in the right lane except to pass.

That's the official BS.

We all know the right lane is for slow vehicles or exiting and entering the highway. The middle lane is for traveling at normal speeds and the left lane(s) are for passing and going way above the speed limit.


----------



## 480sparky

Inner10 said:


> You crossed a solid white line...that's a no go here.


The one that's covered with tar so you can't see it?



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I gotta ask if you're trying to get some place why are you in the slow lane...........


It's called 'merging from an on-ramp and not wanting to get rear-ended by the faster traffic on the left and didn't want to get stuck in the fast lane because I needed to be in the right lane for the _next exit_ so I don't have to cut others off crossing two lanes of traffic to make it'.


----------



## Robie

I think you did more to create an unsafe environment than the person in front of you.

But, at least you got a video.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Robie said:


> I think you did more to create an unsafe environment than the person in front of you.
> 
> But, at least you got a video.


At those times I think of the lost person in the car as my mother or wife and treat the situation with aloha,, With so few cars on the road I could of easily gone around like the the first guy did. Man I wish our hiways looked like that at rush time.. 
In these pics we might be going 20MPH or so....


----------



## 480sparky

Robie said:


> I think you did more to create an unsafe environment than the person in front of you.
> 
> But, at least you got a video.


 So I guess everyone else that passed him did so as well.




Dirtywhiteboy said:


> At those times I think of the lost person in the car as my mother or wife and treat the situation with aloha,, With so few cars on the road I could of easily gone around like the the first guy did. Man I wish our hiways looked like that at rush time..
> In these pics we might be going 20MPH or so....





So is using a cellphone to take photos while you're driving safe?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

480sparky said:


> So I guess everyone else that passed him did so as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is using a cellphone to take photos while you're driving safe?


What are you talking about???


----------



## rselectric1

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What are you talking about???


480 didn't have to whip out a phone, set it, focus, and take multiple pics to get the images/video. The dash cam did it automatically.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

rselectric1 said:


> 480 didn't have to whip out a phone, set it, focus, and take multiple pics to get the images/video. The dash cam did it automatically.


There is no parking on the site so we carpool. There were 3 of us in that pickup. I was not driving. :thumbsup: Oh by the way i shake my phone and it's ready to take a pic no focus no set it,, bang it goes:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> There is no parking on the site so we carpool. There were 3 of us in that pickup. I was not driving. :thumbsup: Oh by the way i shake my phone and it's ready to take a pic no focus no set it,, bang it goes:thumbsup:


So you hold your phone in front of the person who _is _driving? :whistling


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## cwatbay

480sparky said:


> https://youtu.be/N00dyq83wCI


I especially like the stupid part. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Leo G

So when the distracted drive runs his azz down who's fault is it? He is obviously trying to get drivers attention thereby distracting them from driving.


----------



## 480sparky

Leo G said:


> So when the distracted drive runs his azz down who's fault is it? He is obviously trying to get drivers attention thereby distracting them from driving.


It would still be the driver's.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Leo G

It's the terminator driving.

I see everything..


----------



## 480sparky

My truck next to it for comparison:


----------



## 480sparky

I upgraded my old 1080p dashcam to a full-up 4k with all the bells and whistles this weekend.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Leo G

Coyote


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Leo G

He pulled over quick.


----------



## 480sparky

I think he kinda knew.... like he only had one strap.


----------



## SouthonBeach

480sparky said:


> I upgraded my old 1080p dashcam to a full-up 4k with all the bells and whistles this weekend.


What model did you upgrade to?


----------



## 480sparky

SouthonBeach said:


> What model did you upgrade to?


Viofo A129 Pro. Not the dual that includes the rear camera as it's only 1080. My plan is to install an identical unit for rear cam so I'll have 4k front and back.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Leo G

I didn't see it.


----------



## 480sparky

You can replay the video.....


----------



## Robie

I've watched it twice.
Didn't see much of interest.


----------



## tgeb

Skeleton?


----------



## 480sparky

Well, you just need to look closer.  And when you see it....


----------



## Robie

Nah....


----------



## ServiceCall

480sparky said:


>


Saw it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Half-fast Eddie

And a left turn too, didn't even go straight.


----------



## 480sparky

Half-fast Eddie said:


> And a left turn too, didn't even go straight.


Technically, the street doesn't go straight through. That's a private road.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky

Sometimes, you catch a wave on your dashcam.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

480sparky said:


> Sometimes, you catch a wave on your dashcam.


That's cool.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

I was wishing I had a dashcam the other day. 2 lane road, flat. I'm coming up to oncoming jacked up, beater truck. I can see the orange HD ratchet strap under his 8" lifts, flapping behind the truck. As I pass, his bumper is sliding down the road behind him, still doing about 25...

Wonder if it ever caught back up 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Ed Corrigan

480sparky said:


>


All without touching the brakes!! Bravo!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky

I guess they're teaching drivers to turn right from the left lane now.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Leo G

http://imgur.com/sY1Dxd9


----------



## 480sparky




----------

